# Ideazon Z-Fang (auch im Soderheft der PC-Games getestet)



## Modemarkenelf (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Da ich über die Suchfunktion nix zu dieser Tastatur/diesem Gamepad finden konnte, fang ich einfach mal ein neues Thema an...

Es geht um das *Gamepad Z-Fang von Z-Board*

Hab den Artikel zu dem genannten Teil ( http://www.ideazon.com/de/products/fanggamepad.asp ) im Sonderheft zu WoW gelesen, und spiele mit dem Gedanken es mir zuzulegen. Ich hab die Maus in der *linken Hand* (daher geht da auch eigentlich nur eine Razer) und hab dann die rechte auf A W S D. Das ist nicht gerade optimal. Numpad und Pfeiltasten kommen für mich aber auch nicht in Frage... Ist das dann wohl das Richtige?

Gibts unter den Buffern schon jemand, der das Ding benutzt? Wenn ja, wie ist es so in der Praxis?

Gerade in Bezug auf folgende Aspekte:

- Ich will möglichst *"sensible" Tasten*. Also nicht a lá cherry, wo ich die tasten erstmal ewig weit runter schlagen muss, sondern eher solche, wie man sie an Laptops findet...

- Wichtig ist mir dann auch noch die *Qualitätsanmutung*. Also quietschen oder wackeln die Tasten? Wirkt das Teil sehr billig?

- Und zuletzt soll es von der *Größe* her schon zu Männerhänden passen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder hat hier jemand eine andere Lösung für mein Anliegen an der Hand? Dann bitte her damit!

[/b]Danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## XLarge (18. Juni 2007)

Ich kann nichts zu dem Gamepad selbst sagen, aber ich nutze das MERC-Gamerkeyboard von Z-Board/Ideazone und ich denke daß das von den Eigenschaften ähnlich ist. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Zwar haben die Tasten nicht den ganz kurzen Hub einer Laptoptastatur, sondern eher den einer herkömmlichen, aber der Druckpunkt der Tasten ist sehr gut definiert, der Leerweg sehr gering und die Qualitätsanmutung ist auch gut. Was die Größe angeht komm ich mit dem MERC sehr gut hin, trotz meiner eher riesigen Hände. In der Hinsicht ist das Z-Fang aber getrennt zu beurteilen weil es ein engeres Tastenlayout hat. Allerdings ist das symetrische Tastenlayout wohl besser für die Bedienung mit der rechten Hand geeignet als das MERC. Die Software von Z-Board läßt auf jeden Fall das Erstellen eigener Tastaturbelegungen zu, bietet aber auch vorgefertigte Belegungen für viele Spiele die beim Spielstart automatisch aktiviert werden. Die Software beinhaltet auch eine Belegung für WoW und die verwende ich ohne Änderungen weil ich eh nur das Laufen und das Springen über die Tastatur mach und den Rest mit der Maus. 

mfg XL


----------



## Modemarkenelf (18. Juni 2007)

Danke XL! Mir erscheint das Merc auch echt gut, jedenfalls auf der Firmen-Website. Aber wie ich schon sagte, ist das bei mir leider relativ sinnfrei, da ich mir da auf kurz oder lang das Handgelenk breche... (Linkshänder werden bei Computer-Zubehör leider oft vergessen).

Hab mir das zboard einfach mal bestellt (inkl Versand 35 &#8364.

Werds testen und dann hier schreiben, wie es mir so erscheint. Bin echt gespannt ;-)

GRUß

MME


----------



## XLarge (18. Juni 2007)

Ich kann dein Problem nachempfinden. Bevor ich das MERC-Keyboard kaufte hab ich die Steuerung mit der linken Hand über die Pfeiltasten gemacht und mit der rechten die Maus. Auf Dauer sehr schmerzhaft für die linke Schulter und das linke Handgelenk. Dürfte dir mit deiner bisherigen Spielweise ähnlich gehen.

mfg XL


----------



## Modemarkenelf (15. Juli 2007)

SO, ich hab das Teil jetzt ein bisschen benutzt und bin schon zufrieden.

Die Handhabung ist gut und mann kann schon besser steuern usw. Allerdings stelle ich fest, dass ich mich immer noch nicht dran gewöhnt habe... Also es ist schon ein bisschen Zeit zu investieren, um sich damit zurechtzufinden.


Die Voreinstellung für WoW ist gut. Alle wichtigen Funktionen und Knöpfe sind gut zu erreichen... Die Software ist allerdings etwas penetrant, da sie sich automatisch startet und nicht abschalten lässt. Das Problem lässt sich aber im msconfig beheben.

Also, wer sich nen gutes Board zum Zocken holen will, dem kann ich das Z-Fang nur empfehlen.


MfG

MME


----------

